# Médaille du travail... pas pour nous !



## Nanou91 (20 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir les collègues.
Les Assistantes Maternelles bossent plus d'heures que n'importe quel salarié (à part peut-être certaines qui arrivent à ne faire que 35h par semaine)...
Malgré cela nous n'avons pas de médecine du travail, pas de mutuelle santé, pas de prime de départ à la retraite, pas de comité d'entreprise donc peu d'avantages sociaux (ce ne sont pas les maigres offres Cezam ou les rares chèques vacances qui nous permettent des folies).
Il parait que médecine du travail, mutuelle, prime de départ à la retraite sont à l'étude... J'ai 58 ans, d'ici que ça soit mis en place je serai proche de la retraite...

Avons-nous droit à la médaille du travail ? Je ne pense pas... Puisque c'est à l'employeur de la verser. Et qu'elle est liée au nombre d'années travaillées pour l'employeur. Et vu que nous, on multiplie les contrats courts.
Une amie qui a travaillé 20 ans dans une société vient d'avoir la médaille du travail de 20 ans.... et une belle somme qui va avec.
Moi ça fera 30 ans en février que je travaille comme Ass Mat avec plus de 30 familles.
Avant ça j'ai travaillé 12 ans dans le privé (dans la même entreprise).  J'ai déjà 154 trimestres cotisés.... Et aucune médaille.
On est encore les oublié(e)s du système ?


----------



## Ariv42 (20 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir 
Alors je pense que l'on peut avoir la médaille mais pas la prime qui va avec 
🤩


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Novembre 2022)

@Ariv42 
Sans la prime ça me fait une belle jambe .... 😂


----------



## Ariv42 (20 Novembre 2022)

🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂


----------



## Sandrine2572 (20 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir 

La médecine du travail il me semble que c est pour 3 ou 4 ans 

Difficile pour nous d avoir la médaille du travail et la prime qui va avec vue qu on travail pas des dizaines d année avec les mêmes familles et je pense pas que les PE soit prêt à payer une prime supplémentaire


----------



## assmatzam (20 Novembre 2022)

Ils ont déjà du mal à payer notre salaire alors une prime laisse moi 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Novembre 2022)

Alors pourquoi ne pas étudier l'idée d'un pot commun, comme pour la future éventuelle prime de départ à la retraite.
On a vraiment l'impression d'être des "sous-salariés".... exclus du système.


----------



## angèle1982 (20 Novembre 2022)

Je vous le dis que ce métier ne sera JAMAIS reconnu à sa juste valeur !!! 😥par contre pour ce qui est des interdictions en tout genre pour nous dégoûter du métier çà va plus vite que le reste (c'est pour cela que je n'y prête pas attention) et si on disait STOP pour leurs nouvelles trouvailles !!! 🤔pour la prime de retraite je sais que je n'y aurais pas droit car je pense qu'il faut travailler jusqu'au bout et comme j'ai terminé fin aout (difficile de retrouver un contrat pour si peu de mois !) donc j'ai fait une croix dessus mais j'espère que pour 2023 çà ira mieux pour vous toutes et tous !!! alors la médaille à part celle en chocolat on sera toutes et tous centenaire avant qu'on y ait droit 🤪🤣...


----------



## Nany88 (20 Novembre 2022)

Pour ma part je ne vais pas attendre 3 4 ans pour une médecine du travaille, j arrête en février... Encore moins une médaille 🥉 lol
Dans ma ville ou y a énormément de demande d assmat, on était 94 il y a2 ans aujourd'hui 64 (11 en crèche familiale) et de plus en plus elle arrêtes toute le metier malheureusement, même notre puer et dépité de voir autant arrêter..... Qu'on nous respecte un peut plus ds notre métier et nous donne de la valeur  et toute reprendrons ce métier.....


----------



## Orlhad (21 Novembre 2022)

50 à 60 heures par semaine, des responsabilités lourdes, aucune garantie d'emploi, des instances réglementaires pesantes, aucun avantage social,  et un salaire sans rapport avec ces contraintes : ben, c'est clair que la fiche de poste fait pas trop rêver 🤪 😂 !

Le RPE a demandé aux AM de témoigner lors d'une prochaine réunion d'information pour tenter de trouver des candidat(e)s susceptibles de limiter l'hémorragie de l'offre dans le secteur : je crois que ce n'est pas une très bonne idée .


----------



## incognito (21 Novembre 2022)

dans mon secteur, les puer limitent les nouveaux agréments, font ch..... les assmat en place..... et osent nous dirent que la crèche familiale recrute et que si on leur répond "non, je ne veux pas travailler en crèche familiale" leur réponse est "ah, alors c'est que vous ne voulez pas travailler" (réponse à mon amie qui doit déménager car n'a plus de contrats et a de grosses charges) et tout ça pendant le rdv pour le renouvellement.
ben si, elle veut bosser mais pas pour une structure qui a vu beaucoup de démissions et qui ne se remet pas en cause une seconde.

la fois où un papa soufflait de fatigue dès 8h du matin en me disant "pfff je ferais bien comme vous, je resterais à la maison", c'était le début de semaine, je lui ai répondu pas très gentiment "si vous voulez, mais comme ce soir j'aurai 12h dans les pattes, que je suis sur le pont depuis une heure et demie, et que nous  ne sommes que mardi et que j'ai fait déjà 22h de boulot ce soir, prenez ma place"
il est reparti tout penaud et n'a plus jamais rien dit
non mais !


----------



## Pioupiou (21 Novembre 2022)

bonjour,
La gratification qui peut être accordée avec l'obtention de la médaille du travail n'est pas automatique car elle doit être prévue par la convention ou un accord d'entreprise, elle peut même être remplacée par un ou plusieurs jour de congé.
Les services pris en compte pour le calcul de l'ancienneté peuvent avoir été effectués auprès d'un nombre illimité d'employeurs.
Une chose est sûr ce n'est pas un métier ou la reconnaissance est une fin en soit.


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Novembre 2022)

@Pioupiou 
Ce n'est pas ce que disent les textes qui précisent que le montant de la prime liée à la médaille du travail, prévoit l'instauration d'une prime médaille du travail après :
– 20 ans de service : 340 € minimum ;
– 30 ans de service : 480 € minimum ;
– 35 ans de service : 680 € minimum ;
– 40 ans de service : 1 000 € minimum.


----------



## Griselda (21 Novembre 2022)

Attendre une prime à partir de 20 ans et plus d'ancienneté dans le métier? Ça me fait doucement rire...


----------



## Pioupiou (21 Novembre 2022)

info prise sur service public
Selon ce qui est inscrit dans la convention collective ou l'accord collectif d'entreprise, l'employeur peut verser une somme d'argent pour récompenser les services du titulaire de la médaille ou accorder un ou plusieurs jours de congé.

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Novembre 2022)

@Pioupiou 
ce que j'avais lu c'est que l'entreprise pouvait donner plus que le minimum.
Mais il y a un minimum à respecter.
J'ai le marin d'une amie qui a eu celle des 30 ans. En plus des 480 euros, l'entreprise a rajouté pour arriver à 2000 euros.


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Novembre 2022)

Nous ne sommes que de passage dans la vie de nos employeurs. Malgré les aides CMG, crédit d'impôts et leur peu de reste à charge, j'imagine mal l'un d'entre eux acteur de ce genre de process même sans y mettre un aspect financier. 
Je suis plus interloquée que l'État n'ai pas jugé utile jusqu'à aujourd'hui de nous donner accès à la médecine du travail. C'est incompréhensible ! Enfin, il paraît que cela va bouger en ... 2024 ! Demain ... Toujours demain ... Comme dit le philosophe : 'les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui y croient !"
Bref, comme saint Thomas je ne crois que ce que je vois !


----------



## Syl32 (21 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, pour la médaille du travail, je suis d'accord avec vous, il devrait exister un système pour qu'on puisse la demander même en étant multi employeurs. Et oui on la mérite amplement !
Pour ce qui est de l'indemnité de départ à la retraite elle va enfin exister pour nous à compter du 1er janvier 2023. Je vous ai fait une copie d'écran de son montant et de sa condition d'attribution.

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


----------



## Pioupiou (21 Novembre 2022)

il me semble que tes primes sont le résultat d'une convention collective

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris



> Que dit le code du travail ?​
> La convention ou l'accord collectif peut prévoir une ou des primes que l'employeur doit verser aux salariés. Dans ce cas, la convention ou l'accord précise les conditions d'attribution du ou des primes et leur montant.


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Novembre 2022)

Sylv32 je me suis déjà renseignée mais je ne sais pas si je rentre dans leurs critères ??? pas encore bien clair ...


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Novembre 2022)

@angèle1982 
Si tu n'as pas la prime de départ à la retraite, ce n'est pas parce que tu auras fini au chômage.
Car la loi dit que sur les 7 dernières années, il faut avoir travaillé au moins 5 ans (60 mois).
Pour toi je pense que le problème vient du fait que tu prends ta retraite pile au 1er Janvier donc fin d'activité en 2022, avant la mise en place de cette prime.


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Novembre 2022)

Réponse reçue ! comprends qui veut ???


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Novembre 2022)

J'espère que ce sera plus clair en 2023 mais je me pose grave la question ???


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Novembre 2022)

@angèle1982 
Alors vu le courrier, moi je comprends que tu y aurais droit puisque tu prends ta retraite au 1er Janvier 2023


----------



## liline17 (21 Novembre 2022)

cette prime est accordée pour tout départ en retraite à partir et après le 1er janvier 2023.
Il me semble que tu pars en décembre 2022, et c'est pour ça qu'elle t'es refusée, pas de chance.
Tu as combien d'année d'ancienneté dans la profession?


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Novembre 2022)

@liline17 
Moi je comprends qu'Angèle prend sa retraite au 1er Janvier 2023


----------



## Griselda (21 Novembre 2022)

Moi je comprends qu'elle devra reformuler sa demande seulement quand elle sera à la retraite et à condition que ça ne soit pas avant le 1er janvier 2023, qui est la première condition pour y être éligible.
Il est question aussi de la date à laquelle on en informerait ses PE? Mais comme tu n'auras pas de PE à ce moment là ça ne devrait pas poser difficulté?
Perso, je retenterais après le 1er janvier 2023.
De toute façon pour l'heure tu n'es pas encore officiellement à la retraite.


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Novembre 2022)

Non les filles c'est pour le 1er janvier 2023 la date de ma retraite j'essaierais de retenter mais je ne sais même pas quels sont les documents à fournir ? ni les conditions etc ...


----------



## Euphrasie (21 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir !
Moi je dis qu’on a déjà la chance d’être payé à regarder la télé tranquillou dans notre canapé, alors pourquoi avoir une médaille, personnellement je préférerai une nouvelle télé, ou à la limite un nouveau canapé ! 😜 😂  😂  😂 
En vrai c'est désespérant, cette non reconnaissance...


----------

